# Rrrc.



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open is a quad. Middle left retired thrown r-l at around 200 retire to layout, short right l-r at 90 retire, middle right r-l at 110 and left flyer shot to left at 275. Ended with dog 65. Dog 67 starts in am. I guess less than 10 are clean.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Oh Boy... Good luck to you Mike!!! Text me with how things are going..

Angie


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Eight back to Qual 4th Sat morning: 4,6,9,11,21,25,26,27

Many thanks to the Russells, RRRC members, workers, volunteers and judges!

Hope you have some sunshine on Saturday!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> I guess less than 10 are clean.


I hear the same--10 or 11 of the first 55 to run have done it without handling. Conditions today are same as yesterday; cold 31 degrees, overcast, wind same direction/north at 8-10 mph.

8 a.m. Aero Furin was first dog to run this a.m. and did it.

Good luck Mike!

10 a.m. Other than Aero, no other dogs have done it so far this morning. Sun is out and middle bird is harder to see.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Any word on the other stakes?


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks to 2nd.
5:8,15,20, 26,34,43,45,50:53:56,58,60,67:86.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

MikeBoley said:


> Open callbacks to 2nd.
> 5:8,15,20, 26,34,43,45,50:53:56,58,60,67:86.


so I am guessing 67:86 means all numbers 67 thru 86...so that leaves about 42 dogs out of 88 starters...WOW...the 1st must have been a real nut buster of a test


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

No, those :'s were supposed to be ,'s. 15 dogs total were back after the first in the open.

The Red River Massacre of 2011.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Qual results -
1st Henry/Milligan
2nd Ice/Bromley
3rd Zachary/Noga
4th Ike/Springer
RJ Bro/Erhardt
J Abe/Kenny
J Tide/Milligan
J Ellie/Bickley

Callbacks to third series Derby -

2, 5-15, 17-19, 21-27 (22 dogs)


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Congrats to Tim on the Qual.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM callbacks to landblind.
2,3,6,10,12,15,18,19,23-26,28,29,36-39,42,42,46,49,51,54,55,59,60
27 dogs. All but 4 ran landblind. Test dog at 7:45.

Open rumor all 15 back to Waterblind.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Qual results -
> 1st Henry/Milligan
> 2nd Ice/Bromley
> 3rd Zachary/Noga
> ...


Congrats to Bob Starford and Henry on the Qual win!!!!!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

TMURRAY said:


> Congrats to Bob Starford and Henry on the Qual win!!!!!


Congrats to Bob Starford and Henry on the Qual win! Congrats to Tim Milligan as well!!! 

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Huge congratulations to Dawni Bromley!!!!!!!!!
Looks like most of the finishers were pros but Dawni (a newcomer to the sport) hangs in for 2nd place. Keep up the good work Dawni!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think Dawni and husband Brandon are going to make their mark in the FT world. Brandon has a good eye for putting together pedigrees and breeding some nice puppies also. All that and the fact that they are just plain good people are ingredients for success.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Steve Shaver said:


> Huge congratulations to Dawni Bromley!!!!!!!!!
> Looks like most of the finishers were pros but Dawni (a newcomer to the sport) hangs in for 2nd place. Keep up the good work Dawni!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I think Dawni and husband Brandon are going to make their mark in the FT world. Brandon has a good eye for putting together pedigrees and breeding some nice puppies also. All that and the fact that they are just plain good people are ingredients for success.


Wow, Thanks Steve! I'm also proud of Dawni! Dawni and Ice are making a great team. 
And THANKS to all the judges, workers and land owners for putting on a great trial.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats Tim, Bob & "Henry". Now on to the big times.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN
Water triple in very cold water. Right retired in a layout blind on a point @ 200 shot #1. Middle long retired @ the end of the pond with 2 re-entries @ 350 shot #2. Flyer with a sluice on the left @ 200 shot #3.

Dogs in contention for The Retriever News High Point Open trophy--Aero Furin is still playing here. Anyone know how Juice is doing in the Open at his trial?

Congrats to folks at the Q! Visited once with Dawni Bromley--good person. Congrats Dawni!! Congrats Tim!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Another great weekend by Clint Avant in the Derby. His pups placed 1,2, and 4. Also had one with a RJAM. This puts all three dogs on the Derby list. Nice going Clint!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Yeaaaaa!!! Aero!!!

Congrats Dawni and Ice!! Looks like Ice was a good purchase for you. Good luck to you two in the future...

Anymore news on the open???

Angie


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Way to go Clint!

Any info on Open placements?:


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Results posted on EE.
Congrats to all who placed and finished.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats, Dawni!! We are so glad that Ice is working out for you. Keep up the good work!

Jerry and Barbara Younglove


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Results:
1st Dave Rorem: Rip
2nd Rob Erhardt: Trudi
3rd Lanse Brown: Sophie
4th Charles Bearden: Ruff
RJ Sylvia McClure: Gracie
Jams-Mark Edwards,Lanse Brown,Robbie Bickley,Mike Boley,Dave Rorem,Mark Rosenblum,Dave Rorem

Amateur Results:
1st Charles-Kelsey
2nd Sylvia- Gracie
3rd Charles Mize- Dakotah
4th Suzan Caire-Marley
RJ Mark-Norman
Jam Mark- Morey

Congratulations to everyone!
Appreciate the hard work by the RRRC and thanks to all those involved.
Full Results are now posted on EE.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Rob, Carma, and Trudi for the Open 2nd! So, so close.
--Susie


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Way to go, Jimmy, Dave & Rip! New FC?


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

byounglove said:


> Congrats, Dawni!! We are so glad that Ice is working out for you. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Jerry and Barbara Younglove


Thanks Jerry and Barb. We couldn't be happier with her!!! Congrats on your win with Cree!

Brandon and Dawni


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

And congrats to Chuck & Marjorie & Dakotah!


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Bob, Ann, and Angie for the kind words. 

Dawni


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Gracie/Miss Sylvia (X 2.), Mrs. Suzan/Marley, Mr. Robby/Skeeter, Mr. Mark/Norman/Morey, & congrats to the rest who placed/finished.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

BIG congrats to Rip & Jimmy!!! It's been a long road.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks so much Phillip and Jan. It has been a long hard road but Rip has really been running well lately. He has been finishing a lot and getting really close. All we have needed for a while was this win and finally got it earning his FC. Thanks also to Bobby Purser, Mark Edwards, and Dave and Ty Rorem for preparing him for this.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all, way to go Jimmy!!!!

Aaron*


----------

